# How do you edit your profile?



## Half Baked (Jul 20, 2006)

I was looking around and couldn't find it.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 20, 2006)

Nevermind...I'm still a simple soul.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2006)

Therre's a blue menu bar near the top of the page.  Click on User CP (user control panel) and the click on edit profile in the box at the left of the new page.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Andy...I saw it as soon as I posted the thread.


----------

